# got a new sub today



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

if i run one of my memphis st1000d's per voice coil would it sound good or should i just get one big ass amp to run this?


----------



## Wagonized (Apr 13, 2009)

yup thatll run it just fine...infact you wouldnt want too much more power than you're running. Thats an older style D motor...same as the ones I used in my explorer in 07. The voice coil cooling isnt quite up to par with the e,f and g motors from DD that can commonly take around 4000 watts rms clean power all day. So around 2000 watts I found was perfect for the woofer daily.

Just make sure you have a nice enclosure for it. The D motor woofers dont work ideally in the same enclosure as the newer F and G motors.


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

> *Just make sure you have a nice enclosure for it. The D motor woofers dont work ideally in the same enclosure as the newer F and G motors*


how about designing me a box for it instead of those db drives since i'm about to sell them.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

4-5^ft

50-75sq in port 

35hz tune


buuuut that sub sucks ass..... sell it to me


----------



## Wagonized (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Nov 8 2009, 02:23 PM~15599181
> *how about designing me a box for it instead of those db drives since i'm about to sell them.
> *


k sounds good. ill have it to you tomorrow


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

come on still waiting on that box. i mean it's only been like a month.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

can u find those memphis amps online?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by incman78+Nov 20 2009, 07:19 PM~15730378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

> *gangstaburban95 Posted Today, 05:33 PM
> can u find those memphis amps online?
> *


they come up on ebay occasionally. i found mine local. damn good amps and small for the power they put out.



> *Wagonized Posted Nov 8 2009, 11:09 PM
> QUOTE(incman78 @ Nov 8 2009, 02:23 PM)
> how about designing me a box for it instead of those db drives since i'm about to sell them.
> 
> ...


thanks pitbullx but thats who i was talkin to. i'm thinkin bout when i recone it i might go ahead and do it as an 18 since i'll only be runnin 1 of them. and 1 18 is louder than 1 15. so i might do that.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Nov 20 2009, 09:45 PM~15731697
> *they come up on ebay occasionally. i found mine local. damn good amps and small for the power they put out.
> thanks pitbullx but thats who i was talkin to. i'm thinkin bout when i recone it i might go ahead and do it as an 18 since i'll only be runnin 1 of them. and 1 18 is louder than 1 15. so i might do that.
> *


provided you have the space the 18 will be louder 
what kind of vehicle?


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

'97 ex cab chevy


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Nov 21 2009, 10:59 AM~15737386
> *'97 ex cab chevy
> *


i think thats pushing it if im not mistaken..


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

i'm taking the back seat out. i measured from under the bottom back glass trim the the top of the hump and from side to side. with allowing say 20 inches of the back wall that would give me a total o.d. of 11.81 ^ft. i can extend the depth out a little but only like a few more inches . if i went with 24 in. instead of the 20 thats about 14.15 ^ft. surely that'd be plenty of room.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

sounds good. that should be plenty space. u goin sealed or ported?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 22 2009, 01:59 PM~15744399
> *sounds good. that should be plenty space. u goin sealed or ported?
> *


 :angry: What in the fuck?!?!?!


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 22 2009, 03:32 PM~15745997
> *:angry: What in the fuck?!?!?!
> *


 :roflmao: i take it hes goin ported


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Nov 22 2009, 08:16 PM~15746720
> *:roflmao:  i take it hes goin ported
> *


no man would seal that sub.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

sealed subs are bad for la raza


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 22 2009, 08:30 PM~15748597
> *sealed subs are bad for la raza
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

i seel off all my subs :dunno:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 23 2009, 04:21 AM~15751178
> *i seel off all my subs :dunno:
> *


I've seen vids of a sealed clamshell in (think it was there) an Aussies land rover and it did a soda can trick.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 23 2009, 12:42 PM~15753492
> *I've seen vids of a sealed clamshell in (think it was there) an Aussies land rover and it did a soda can trick.
> *


the one with the 6 DDs?
that setup is ported and tuned low


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 23 2009, 02:06 PM~15753789
> *the one with the 6 DDs?
> that setup is ported and tuned low
> *


I looked around and it was assman with a sealed pounder. That 6 DD setup is fucking crazy, wish I had the dough.


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

i'm gonna run ported and with the sub inverted so sub displacment won't be an issue. All i'd have to figure for the internals is the port displacement.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Nov 24 2009, 10:03 PM~15771777
> *i'm gonna run ported and with the sub inverted so sub displacment won't be an issue. All i'd have to figure for the internals is the port displacement.
> *


you are in the home of DD..... get at them fools for hands on help


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 25 2009, 04:21 PM~15780349
> *you are in the home of DD..... get at them fools for hands on help
> *



Dru
Down
:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 23 2009, 10:42 AM~15753492
> *I've seen vids of a sealed clamshell in (think it was there) an Aussies land rover and it did a soda can trick.
> *


:dunno:


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

> *you are in the home of DD..... get at them fools for hands on help*


i thought about that but see their help cost like their subs do. they might be the shit but damn expensive. just to recone that sub even though it hasn't even seen power to it is almost as much as the sub would cost new. well about 25% of what it cost new.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Nov 27 2009, 11:24 PM~15802041
> *i thought about that but see their help cost like their subs do. they might be the shit but damn expensive. just to recone that sub even though it hasn't even seen power to it is almost as much as the sub would cost new. well about 25% of what it cost new.
> *


told u its too much for ur blood.... ill take it


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

> *told u its too much for ur blood.... ill take it *


no it is not....the only thing too much is all the other stuff i still need to get before i can do anything with it.


----------



## lowlifelow00 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Nov 23 2009, 01:21 AM~15751178
> *i seel off all my subs :dunno:
> *


i also want to change a new one instead.


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

i've been looking for that video you guys are talkin about with the 6 dd's but can't find it. recent news is about to order my new alternator and gonna drop of my sub to dd and have them recone it to a dual 1 18". i'm already getting ancy waiting to hook that shit up.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Here is the "soda can trick" everyone has been talking about, you have to get about half way into it...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

so i guess sundown makes sum pretty serious amps and subs hu


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 16 2009, 05:44 AM~15996497
> *so i guess sundown makes sum pretty serious amps and subs hu
> *


That is correct.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Here is another "pop can trick" video I came across.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 17 2009, 08:40 PM~16013196
> *Here is another "pop can trick" video I came across.
> 
> 
> ...


this is why my wife cringes when I show her shit I see on the webs! I am still trying to convince her to let me wall the Toyota.


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

after i get all my shit installed, (hopefully by the end of febuary if not end of january) i'm gonna try to do that shit with a tall boy though. i don't drink pop, just budweiser.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Dec 20 2009, 12:16 PM~16037112
> *after i get all my shit installed, (hopefully by the end of febuary if not end of january) i'm gonna try to do that shit with a tall boy though. i don't drink pop, just budweiser.
> *


good luck


----------



## lowriderbassking (Dec 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Nov 6 2009, 07:18 PM~15587017
> *if i run one of my memphis st1000d's per voice coil would it sound good or should i just get one big ass amp to run this?
> 
> 
> ...


Don't do it!! Just because it's the same amp don't mean the amps run Equal. If it claims 1000 rms one amp could have 1002 rms and the other 1078 rms. The amps only have to be at least what they claim but they could be way more. So basically sooner or later you will fry a coil. Get a Big Amp and stay with a Class D and match your rms up but try to stay a little lower but don't go over and remember 20 hours to break them in so don't try to destroy the world so fast. lol. Good Luck Bro


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbassking_@Dec 21 2009, 03:11 PM~16047877
> *Don't do it!! Just because it's the same amp don't mean the amps run Equal. If it claims 1000 rms one amp could have 1002 rms and the other 1078 rms. The amps only have to be at least what they claim but they could be way more. So basically sooner or later you will fry a coil. Get a Big Amp and stay with a Class D and match your rms up but try to stay a little lower but don't go over and remember 20 hours to break them in so don't try to destroy the world so fast. lol. Good Luck Bro
> *


those amps are strappable you dumb fuck.......


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 21 2009, 04:53 PM~16048836
> *those amps are strappable you dumb fuck.......
> *


but he's a stereo install shop owner!!! and knows what he's talmbout!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 21 2009, 06:19 PM~16049879
> *but he's a stereo install shop owner!!! and knows what he's talmbout!
> *


In opposite world.


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

actually i been thinkin about getting a mmats 3500.1 to put on it...it'd be at least 300-1300 watts more than if i used the 2 1000d's. what u guys think?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Dec 24 2009, 09:21 PM~16082449
> *actually i been thinkin about getting a mmats 3500.1 to put on it...it'd be at least 300-1300 watts more than if i used the 2 1000d's. what u guys think?
> *


only if you give me both of the 1000d's so i can run 4 fi q 15's in my caprice....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 24 2009, 11:09 PM~16083346
> *only if you give me both of the 1000d's so i can run 4 fi q 15's in my caprice....
> *


not enough power dickbag...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 25 2009, 04:48 AM~16085464
> *not enough power dickbag...
> *


sure it is, until i buy 2 more


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 25 2009, 09:05 AM~16085846
> *sure it is, until i buy 2 more
> *


save time and buy a 4kd...

less wiring, less headache, cheaper


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 25 2009, 01:16 PM~16087064
> *save time and buy a 4kd...
> 
> less wiring, less headache, cheaper
> *


this is true.....still savin up to begin with though, got bigger issues with the car first, then the system will go in, prolly be another 2 years...

any video's of that dd in action yet?


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

not yet but one' comin soon i hope. gonn recone it to an 18 in january. alt is on it's way from cali and fixin to get some 165ah batteries from tx here in the next 2 weeks so it'll be here soon.with the fuckin blizzard that just came through it'll probably put things off by a week or two but as soon as all my shit gets here u guys will be the first to see this bitch in action.


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 25 2009, 04:21 PM~15780349
> *you are in the home of DD..... get at them fools for hands on help
> *


man what the hell I did not know that shit, notice them pooping up more but most people look at me stupid when I say DD


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Dec 28 2009, 11:27 PM~16116466
> *man what the hell I did not know that shit, notice them pooping up more but most people look at me stupid when I say DD
> *


you must do alot of drugs :angry:


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 29 2009, 09:44 AM~16120500
> *you must do alot of drugs  :angry:
> *


not any more! but you should know people around here are stuck on mainstream bs you would think with the supply down the street they would buy DD, but no.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Dec 29 2009, 07:41 PM~16125559
> *not any more! but you should know people around here are stuck on mainstream bs you would think with the supply down the street they would buy DD, but no.
> *


then its up to you to lay the smackdown 1 stoplight at a time


----------



## king-918 (Jul 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 29 2009, 07:04 PM~16125800
> *then its up to you to lay the smackdown 1 stoplight at a time
> *


just to let u know im using that qoute


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by king-918_@Dec 30 2009, 11:05 PM~16139345
> *just  to let u know im using  that qoute
> *


that shits ™ gimme my credit


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

got a new amp coming. another memphis but a mcd2500. subs gettin dropped off at dd on the 22nd. if only my fuckin alternator would get here. shits been 5 weeks already.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Jan 4 2010, 09:38 PM~16183384
> *got a new amp coming. another memphis but a mcd2500. subs gettin dropped off at dd on the 22nd. if only my fuckin alternator would get here. shits been 5 weeks already.
> *


who did you order it from?


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

Dc power. I sent them an email and rob hit me back so I called him and talked about what I wanted compared to what I needed. So I ordered it from him and it took 2 weeks for them to run my card. The transaction went through a week before Christmas but still no alt. I had a guy offer to sell me his Ohio generator alt for cheap but I passed on it like a fucktard.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Jan 6 2010, 07:47 PM~16205589
> *Dc power. I sent them an email and rob hit me back so I called him and talked about what I wanted compared to what I needed. So I ordered it from him and it took 2 weeks for them to run my card. The transaction went through a week before Christmas but still no alt. I had a guy offer to sell me his Ohio generator alt for cheap but I passed on it like a fucktard.
> *


DC has had a shaky track record. Should have asked us bro!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Jan 6 2010, 06:47 PM~16205589
> *Dc power. I sent them an email and rob hit me back so I called him and talked about what I wanted compared to what I needed. So I ordered it from him and it took 2 weeks for them to run my card. The transaction went through a week before Christmas but still no alt. I had a guy offer to sell me his Ohio generator alt for cheap but I passed on it like a fucktard.
> *


Iraggi, Ohio Gen & Powermaster.... fuck the rest


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I own two from Nate and I never had trouble. Iraggi, well, this isn't the place.

Excessive Amperage treats you right. Fuck the rest.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 6 2010, 08:53 PM~16207057
> *I own two from Nate and I never had trouble. Iraggi, well, this isn't the place.
> 
> Excessive Amperage treats you right. Fuck the rest.
> *


and who have you used besides excessive amperage?

Dom is an alternator guru and his product is top notch


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 6 2010, 10:36 PM~16207605
> *and who have you used besides excessive amperage?
> 
> Dom is an alternator guru and his product is top notch
> *


Powermaster and Dom. I never really published my issue because I bought the alt, deployed and didn't install it for more then a year. It was fucked, I was blamed, took it to the motor-pool to take it apart and it looked like a 20yo alt (with all of 20 minutes of use). Powermaster was an instance of "250a=120 or so". And neither (didn't get the powermaster from the company) answered my inquiry. So fuck them, Nate took care of me.


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

> *DC has had a shaky track record. Should have asked us bro!*


so i've heard..i'm gonna give them till next week and i'm gonna call rob. if they haven't sent that shit by then imma tell him to refund my shit so i can go elsewhere. i was gonna hit nate up again cuz for what i payed for the one from dc for 30 more bucks i could've got a 300 amp from him. and yes pitbullx i thought about iraggi but he never emailed me back before rob did.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Jan 7 2010, 07:56 PM~16217371
> *so i've heard..i'm gonna give them till next week and i'm gonna call rob. if they haven't sent that shit by then imma tell him to refund my shit so i can go elsewhere. i was gonna hit nate up again cuz for what i payed for the one from dc for 30 more bucks i could've got a 300 amp from him. and yes pitbullx i thought about iraggi but he never emailed me back before rob did.
> *


Nate is fast and his shit always works.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Jan 7 2010, 06:56 PM~16217371
> *so i've heard..i'm gonna give them till next week and i'm gonna call rob. if they haven't sent that shit by then imma tell him to refund my shit so i can go elsewhere. i was gonna hit nate up again cuz for what i payed for the one from dc for 30 more bucks i could've got a 300 amp from him. and yes pitbullx i thought about iraggi but he never emailed me back before rob did.
> *


shoulda called


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

went and picked this up today.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Jan 8 2010, 07:20 PM~16229059
> *went and picked this up today.
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the output on that 2500w or the 4000w? I used their big 5 channel on my friends system and was real pleased with the power and that only put out 1250w to the subs.


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

it's the 2500.


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

i got ahold of rob at dc power. He said it was supposed to ship two weeks ago but since he was on vcation it never did so he shipped it personally yesterday. He said he'd ship it express so i'd get it before the weeks over. About fuckin time.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Jan 19 2010, 02:46 PM~16339108
> *i got ahold of rob at dc power. He said it was supposed to ship two weeks ago but since he was on vcation it never did so he shipped it personally yesterday. He said he'd ship it express so i'd get it before the weeks over. About fuckin time.
> *


hope you get it


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

I got my alt today. Finally shit only took 6 weeks.


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by incman78_@Jan 8 2010, 07:20 PM~16229059
> *went and picked this up today.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------

